# Texte erstellen und bearbeiten in Illustrator CC 2022



## 3dtutor (16. September 2022)

Ich habe mal wieder etwas Zeit gefunden und den 8. Teil der Serie Illustrator für Anfänger gedreht. Hoffe ihr könnt etwas mitnehmen.


----------

